# numérisation



## Camila SH

Est-ce que il y a une définition différente pour le mot *"numérisation"*, en dehors de "digitalisation"? _"La surface du tableau elle-même s‘est transmuée en une carte projetée par l‘intermédiaire d‘une grille de coordonnées, prête déjà pour sa *numérisation*"_. Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## zwim

Tu peux dire _scan_ aussi, mais pour le coup c'est un emprunt anglais. Je pense que scanner est plus utilisé que numériser quand on parle de l'action, mais que numérisation est plus utilisé que scan. 
Cependant numériser reste plus utilisé quand on parle du procédé visant à archiver sous forme numérique. (ex. scanner une photo, scanner un livre, mais numériser le contenu de la bibliothèque).


----------



## Camila SH

Merci de votre réponse! 
C‘est un peu compliqué, parce que c‘est un texte de la philosophie/sociologie et j‘ai pensé quelque chose encore différent, peut-être avec un sens très différent du sens populaire des actions de "numériser" ou "_scanner"..._ Je me demande _q_uels autres sens ce mot peut-il encore avoir?


----------



## zwim

Ce n'est pas l'étude des chiffres auquel cas ce serait numérologie, peut-être aurait-ce alors à voir avec le numéraire, ce serait alors le fait de donner une valeur pécuniaire aux objets ? Mais je ne suis absolument pas du tout sûr de ça, il doit y avoir un autre mot pour ça.

Il faudrait donner une phrase de contexte, parce que celle en italique est clairement relative à l'action de scanner.


----------



## Roméo31

Il existe *"scannage*" (nom) = action de scanner ou de scanériser.

Scannage à domicile = Dans les enquêtes auprès des consommateurs, méthode consistant à recueillir les données à domicile au moyen d'un scanneur, puis à les transmettre par télématique.


----------



## Camila SH

zwim said:


> Ce n'est pas l'étude des chiffres auquel cas ce serait numérologie, peut-être aurait-ce alors à voir avec le numéraire, ce serait alors le fait de donner une valeur pécuniaire aux objets ? Mais je ne suis absolument pas du tout sûr de ça, il doit y avoir un autre mot pour ça.
> 
> Il faudrait donner une phrase de contexte, parce que celle en italique est clairement relative à l'action de scanner.




C‘est peut-être ça: donner une valeur pécuniaire aux objets, parce qu‘avant cette phrase, il fait une sorte de comparaison entre des tableaux concernant la religion et le commerce.

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## Roméo31

Il m'étonnerait fort que numériser un tableau de peinture consiste à lui donner une valeur pécuniaire.
C'est sans doute, comme je l'ai suggéré, faire un scannage (terme recommandé) du tableau. Ensuite, que le problème de la valeur de la copie numérique du tableau se pose (parce qu'elle est presque identique à l'original), c'est certain (il y a des articles à ce sujet), mais il s'agit d'un autre problème...


----------



## Michelvar

Camila SH said:


> avant cette phrase, il fait une sorte de comparaison entre des tableaux concernant la religion et le commerce


Pourriez-vous nous donner les phrases précédentes?


----------



## Camila SH

"Le deux ambassadeurs peints par Holbein ne sont pas représentés avec les instruments de la passion portés par des anges, mais avec les instruments de navigation, de commerce, de cosmologie et de géographie encadrés par des hommes. La fidélité a changé de forme et de régime ; l‘ancienne foi n‘est plus que ce tord et déforme les crânes. La nouvelle fidélité a besoin d‘abaques, de tables trigonométriques, de livres de compte, d‘astrolabes, et de cartes. La surface du tableau [...]"


----------



## Michelvar

Merci. Je pense que l'auteur parle du vernis du tableau, qui, avec les années, s'est craquelé, ressemblant à une grille de coordonnées. 

Bien sur, le peintre n'a pas voulu cela, mais l'auteur souligne que le tableau lui-même semble s'être rapproché de la science en prenant de l'âge.


----------



## Nanon

Je comprends _numérisation _au sens littéral : "transformation en chiffres", tous les instruments mentionnés dans l'énumération faisant appel à la connaissance mathématique. On pourrait tourner la phrase ainsi : "La surface du tableau elle-même s‘est transmuée en une carte projetée par l‘intermédiaire d‘une grille de coordonnées, prête à_ être traduite en chiffres"_. Les personnages évoluent dans un monde de chiffres, et même dans la religion, dans la sacralisation du chiffre.

Le mot _chiffrage _n'aurait pas été facile à utiliser ici, car il aurait pu être interprété comme un _code secret_, mais il ne semble pas s'agir d'espionnage dans le tableau...

Ce n'est qu'une interprétation. Ce sens de _numérisation_, bien sûr, n'est pas courant.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser -  et parce qu'il semble que le texte ait été modifié depuis la publication en mars1990 -
je crois bien que le contexte original est sur *cette page*.

Je note que le dernier mot du paragraphe  *43* (sous Représenter ou re-présenter) est... _digitalisation_ (sic) et que la phrase est plus courte.

Je ne me prononce pas pour ce qui est du sens exact, car ce n'est vraiment pas limpide de clarté pour moi.

Il est possible que le sens soit celui qu'on donne sur *cette page* du GDT : 





> *Notes    *
> En géomatique, la numérisation des cartes ou des autres formes de représentations graphiques s'effectue soit manuellement, au moyen d'une table à numériser, soit automatiquement, au moyen d'un numériseur à balayage par exemple.


  Voir aussi cette *autre page* du GDT qui fait une distinction entre_ scannage/balayage par numérisation_ et _numérisation_ (tout court) et les termes anglais equivalents.


@ Michelvar :  On dirait que t'as change d'idée entre ce fil-ci et *cet autre fil* du forum français-anglais, qui me semble la même question en version anglaise.
Je me trompe?


----------



## Michelvar

Nicomon said:


> @ Michelvar : On dirait que t'as change d'idée entre ce fil-ci et *cet autre fil* du forum français-anglais, qui me semble la même question en version anglaise.
> Je me trompe?


? Il se peut que ma proposition de traduction soit erronée, mais sur le fond, non, je n'ai pas changé ma façon de comprendre la phrase, pour moi "numérisation / digitalisation" est bien utilisé ici dans son sens de "transformer une information analogique en une information numérique", et non dans un autre sens comme demandé dans la question initiale. En revanche je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que cette phrase vient faire dans le texte, et n'ai pas vraiment le temps de le lire en entier...


----------



## Roméo31

J'ajoute que des milliers de tableaux de peinture ont fait l'objet d'une numérisation* au sens rappelé ci-dessus et que Les Ambassadeurs, qui est le tableau concerné ici, a déjà été numérisé.

N.B. : L'anglicisme "digitalisation" est à éviter.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Michelvar : Mon erreur.  J'ai dû mal te lire. Alors,  tu réponds « oui » à ma question :  Je me trompe? 

@ Roméo :  Il est en effet écrit ce qui suit dans la page du GDT mise en lien plus haut : 





> Le calque _digitalisation_ est à éviter, comme c'est le cas de l'adjectif _digital_ dont il est dérivé. [...]


  Ce n'est pas pour rien que j'ai écrit _(sic)_ entre parenthèses.


J'invitais les gens à lire ce qui est écrit à côté du numéro 43 seulement. Je n'ai pas tout lu le texte moi non plus.


----------



## Nanon

Merci à Nico d'avoir fourni le texte complet de l'article. À sa lecture, je persiste à comprendre littéralement _numérisation / digitalisation_ comme _traduction en chiffres_.

Pour essayer de comprendre ce que l'auteur veut dire par la _numérisation de la surface _dans cette lecture, il faut peut-être se rapporter au paragraphe précédent :


> Holbein [...] avait appris cette façon méticuleuse de rendre les visages et les situations en les plongeant dans un espace géométrique calculé.



Je ne vais pas entrer dans l'interprétation du tableau car de nombreuses lectures sont possibles. Mais par la _numérisation / digitalisation de la surface_ du tableau, l'auteur a pu vouloir dire que l'univers des deux personnages est suffisamment peuplé de détails et d'instruments mathématiques pour que le tableau lui-même soit converti en formule chiffrée. Ou que le style du peintre est suffisamment exact pour être placé sur le même plan qu'une représentation mathématique.

Et puis, même avant d'avoir lu l'article, je ne pouvais pas admettre intellectuellement qu'il fût dans l'intention de Holbein de scanner son tableau (!).


----------



## Roméo31

> l'auteur a pu vouloir dire que l'univers des deux personnages est suffisamment peuplé de détails et d'instruments mathématiques pour que le tableau lui-même *soit converti en formule chiffrée*. Ou que le style du peintre est suffisamment exact pour être placé sur le même plan qu'une représentation mathématique.



Nanon, si tu veux dire *transformé en information numérique*, on est au moins deux à être d'accord avec toi.

Sinon, comment le seul fait que "l'univers des deux personnages est suffisamment peuplé de détails et d'instruments mathématiques" pourrait faire que le tableau *soit lui-même converti en formule chiffrée ? en formule mathématique ? *


----------



## Nanon

Faites comme moi : lisez l'article . Ou essayez, car il est assez obscur. Je me suis contentée de ne donner que de modestes tentatives d'interprétation. Toutefois, à des fins de traduction, je n'irais même pas si loin. 

Comme Nico, je m'en tiendrais, s'il s'agissait pour moi de traduire, au sens de "conversion en chiffres" qui - pour répondre à la question initiale sur la définition - n'est *pas* le sens courant de _numérisation _ou _digitalisation_.

Je ne vois pas comment Holbein aurait pu prévoir que son tableau serait _numérisé _à la fin du XXe siècle ou au tournant du XXIe. Il est évident que je sais que le tableau a été photographié à l'aide d'appareils numériques, puisque j'en ai inséré une reproduction... mais le sens de scanner le tableau est à écarter ici.

Le passage de l'article traite, entre autres : de l'intention de Holbein ; de Henry VIII d'Angleterre ; de la transition entre un monde dominé par la foi catholique et une vision plus expansionniste, plus commerciale, voire mercantiliste ; du dialogue possible ou impossible entre la foi et la science... Raisons pour lesquelles, par ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas non plus - bien qu'elles forment un réseau - des craquelures de la patine, puisqu'elles n'appartiennent pas à la volonté de l'artiste ni à celle du commanditaire.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir d'abord !

C'est la date ou, au moins l'époque, du texte qui comporte le terme "numérisation" qui peut permettre de trancher. De quand date ce texte ? Le sais-tu avec certitude, même approximativement ?


----------



## Nanon

Nico l'a indiqué ci-dessus : première publication en mars 1990. Il y avait déjà des scanners à l'époque, oui, oui, je sais. Mais lis le texte !


----------



## Roméo31

Je l'ai lu et relu... Et pourtant, je maintiens qu'il s'agit de nunérisation (par scanne*u*r ou autre) au sens rappelé par Michelvar ci-dessus.


----------



## Nanon

Et dans quel but, cette numérisation par scanne*u*r ou autre dont il n'est plus question par la suite dans le texte ? Il est bien question, en revanche, d'une vision scientifique basée sur les chiffres. Je reste sur ma position .


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Je pense que la phrase est en lien avec la magnifique anamorphose de ce tableau. A l'époque, Holbein a dû utiliser des techniques de projections mathématiques (ou optiques) pour la réaliser (avec des grilles de coordonnées..., on fait ça à l'école parfois : http://p3.storage.canalblog.com/38/51/1199793/101827443.pdf). L'auteur indique que le tableau contient peu de symboles religieux mais des symboles mathématiques et scientifiques en lien avec cette réalisation mêlant les mathématiques et l'art...
De nos jours les anamorphoses se font avec des techniques numériques : on numérise une image (on la scanne) et des logiciels permettent de l'_anamorphoser_ (numériquement...) facilement. En ce sens, le tableau est précurseur et prêt à être numériser, pour être _désanamorphosé_, par exemple, ou pour y rechercher la grille qui a permis de construire l'anamorphose.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

On parle de "fidélité de la repésentation" dans ce paraphraphe. La digitalisation (dans le sens numérisation, oui) n'est-elle pas le moyen le plus moderne qu'on ait de nos jours à notre disposition pour l'assurer ?

TilTornade, je connais bien ce tableau (appelé aussi Les Géographes) que j'ai eu la chance d'admirer à la National Gallery à Londres. Son anamorphose de crâne (qu'on peut voir au centre de l'image donnée par Nanon) est bien ce qui l'a rendu si célèbre, avec la précision des détails représentés par le peintre.
Effectivement les instruments scientifiques, la géométrie et les nombres sont partout dans ce tableau. Comme si tous ces nombres (digits) le rendaient déjà prêt (à l'époque) à sa digitalisation (future)...


----------

